# Medicinal Elderberry Syrup



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

Going to try my hand at making Elderberry Syrup for medicinal purposes. Anyone have a good recipe for this? dosage? And the online recipes I've found all use honey. Since I don't have home grown honey, would the best quality honey I can find in a store work? Suggestions, recipes, any info appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I've never made it, but as far as dosage, it doesn't matter. You can take Sambucol 1T at a time every hour or two just fine. And since we are talking about a fruit/berry, it won't hurt you even if you eat it by the cupful on your pancakes.


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Here you go - with several alternatives.

Elderberry Syrup Recipe

7 cups elderberry juice
8 Â¾ cups honey
3 cups 80 proof vodka 


(if you're starting with dried berries, to get "juice", put 1 cup of berries in a quart jar and pour 2 cups of boiling water over them. If they soak it up, add a bit more. Stash in the fridge or a cool, dark place for 24-48 hours.Then strain, and squeeze every bit of liquid you can out- you can twist the berries in a muslin towel and get most of it. You'll need three "jars" of the stuff to get enough for 7 cups. )



Warm the elderberry juice to &#8220;hot, but not boiling&#8221; temp&#8230; between 150Â° and 180Â°F should be plenty. Stir in the honey and stir until it&#8217;s completely dissolved and blended.

Remove from the heat, and stir in the vodka.

Pour into sterile jars or bottles (sterilize them by boiling for 5-10 minutes in boiling water, then let drip dry upside down until filling)

Cap and LABEL. Store in a cool DARK place (or bottle in dark brown glass)

Standard dose for adults would be:

Prophylaxis (prevention) 1 tablespoon (15 mls, or 1/2 ounce) 2x a day. If there is active flu in your office or family, double that, or take more often.

Treatment: 1-2 tablespoons every 3-4 hours

Children under 12: half the adult dose 

Toddlers and infants: Talk to your doctor! But, lacking that, 1 tsp at similar intervals to the adult dose should be adequate.

There is NO way to overdose on this! Put it in juice, jello, pour it over ice cream- any way you can get the kids to take it is fine. 

Alternatives:
If you do not want to use any alcohol in the syrup, use
7 cups elderberry juice
14 cups honey

Proceed as above, ignoring the reference to the vodka.

If you don&#8217;t want to use honey (probably best to NOT use it for babies under 1 year)


7 cups elderberry juice
11 Â½ cups sugar

Stir until the sugar is dissolved in the hot juice, then bottle.


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

Thanks for the responses! Goatlady, by bottling do you mean to just cap it and put on shelf? Cap it and put in fridge? Cap it and process in BWB or canner? Lots of questions I know. I'm thinking the recipe with alcohol in it would keep just fine in the cabinet without processing, but what about those without alcohol? Thanks....Anna


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Will keep in the fridge anywhere from 3 to 6 months depending on whether or not folks double dip.

Sugar does and can replace honey.


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

I'm surprised at all the honey or sugar used!

I can my 100% elderberry juice--------------and then mix about 1/4 cup in with a small glass of some other juice------------like orange or cranberry-------------'
I use it about 3 times a day for a couple of days whenever I feel the sniffles coming on............


----------



## blu_redneck (Dec 26, 2007)

I'm sure the honey has it's on medicianl properties as well as a sweetener to make the medicine go down easier. For small children, you should not give honey due to possible allergies. This is a large batch we are talking about here too.

That said, I'm still wondering about preserving all that hard work. Since it is a large batch, if it isn't preserved some how part of it would ruin before use. I'm sure I could cut the recipe down....but I really need a hint as how to preserve it if I do want to make the larger batch. That way I could give it to all the households in my family!
Any suggestions appreciated.

Good suggestion tallpines. Guess I could can the juice and add instructions about adding honey to desired sweetness! ;^) But I'm afraid that without it being fully prepared, some of my knotheads would just let it sit. :^(


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

If you search in posts for one from Culpeper, you'll find a very long one. Much info about syrup. Maybe you info is in there.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Wouldn't "canning" elderberry juice "preserve" it for longer than 6 months?


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

Most herbalists seems to prefer to NOT use high heat when working with herbs. There is some indications that high heat (such as used in canning) may destroy the medicinal properties of the herbs. The juice would be fine and tasty, but potentially not medicinally potent and if that is your goal (medicinal properties) best to not can/process. Using alcohol will preserve herbal preparation = tinctures for a looong while. Using large amounts of sugar or honey will also preserve an herbal prep. When using a "sweetened" herbal liquid by pouring the liquid into the canning jar directly from the pot hot, as the jar cools it will "ping" and seal. As long as it is kept cool and dark, it should be just fine for possibly longer than 6 months, but once opened keep in the fridge for safety sake. YMMV


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

That is a great piece of information about canning. Thank you goatlady.


----------

